# 2007 Maxima won't start



## jimrod17 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yesterday I replaced the battery on my 2007 Maxima. Now it won't start. It cranks but won't turn over. I tried the "turn on for 5 seconds, turn off 10 seconds, etc." and that worked a couple of times but now it doesn't. Is there a reset needed when the battery is changed? Does the fob need to be reprogrammed?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the battery terminals are clean and tight. It's possible that the additional connectors on the (+) battery connector are not tight or have oxidation on them. Also make sure that the fusible links are not blown. Is the battery brand new, if not, then it may not be fully charged.


----------



## jimrod17 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks, rogoman. It appears that the fob needs reprogramming. I was able to "trick it" into starting for now...


----------

